# [SOLVED] LG Flatron L177WSB



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Guys
I need a driver for the LG Flatron L77WSB LCD Monitor, The CD that came with the monitor is lost and the weird thing is that I can't find a driver online
if anyone can help me with this, I'll appreciate that.
(I need the Driver because the monitor won't take the optimal resolution 1440 x 900)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: LG Flatron L177WSB*

it should not need a driver it should be part of windows

try using the video card software to set the resolution


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: LG Flatron L177WSB*

yeah, I tried that, same thing (intel integrated graphics) if you are wondering, it's my Monitor on my work desk :grin:
there is no single 16:10 resolution (including 1280 x 800 and 1440 x 900)
and if I press the OSD a message comes up saying, "please set the display at the optimal resolution 1440 x 900
it's so weird!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: LG Flatron L177WSB*

Resolutions are part of the video drivers. Update the video drivers for the PC.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: LG Flatron L177WSB*

I know 
the drivers are up to date, but the thing is that it shows unsupported resolutions like 1600 x 900 and up if you know what I mean


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: LG Flatron L177WSB*

Technically they aren't "unsupported", the monitor will simply scale any resolution that isn't native...that's how they all work. I would typically recommend ensuring the monitor is properly identified in Device Manager. LG doesn't provide drivers for their hardware, unless they are on the CD which came with the monitor...they are not on their website. And I don't recommend any drivers that come from a secondary source.

In any case, even with the monitor only listed as a "Plug and Play monitor", it should still function without issue. Which drivers are listed in the drop down box, are a result of the video card drivers and the monitor. If the resolution you want isn't listed, simply use a custom resolution. ATI and nVidia both allow custom resolutions.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: LG Flatron L177WSB*

yeah, only if I had Nvidia at work, the problem will be solved!
thanks for the help guys
I think the 1280 x 960 will do for now


----------

